# Zombies in SFL. oh man.



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There have been mind altering substances since humanity learned that certain plants made them feel good, and that fermenting liquids/vegetables would get them high.

I read the news stories. The guy was bombed out of his mind on whatever drug he'd ingested. Doesn't mean your brothers are in mortal danger, and I don't have a clue how you got THAT out of what is a tragic, although admittedly bizarre, incident. The man who started the attack had a history of violence, and although never diagnosed with a mental illness, he certainly appears to have had something wrong with him other than drugs.

The story of Sodom and Gomorrah has NOTHING to do with mind altering substances, so your reference to that is also rather puzzling. Maybe you should actually read it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

The story of soddom and gomorrah is about sex, influence, and crime taking over two cities of god, ultimately leading him to destroy the cities he created. I'm sorry, but I don't think god condones mixing chemicals in a bath tub, ingesting them and then diving into cannibalism. Nor does he condone the hundreds of rapes per day, or the murders, or the theft, or the pregnant twelve year olds, etc. And you can bet, all of this will be destroyed if not by his, the by our own hands. 
Secondly, do you not have kids or siblings? Or a neice or nephew? Do you want them in a world where such things are possible? Do you want them to be riding their bike and witness something like this? If you can seriously sit there and not be scared for our youth WHO HAVE THIS **** IN THIER SCHOOLS in some parts of the states, you certainly concern me. 
Yes, the man had a history of violence. Also of meth use. The drug that he consumed called and created out of bath salts, most commonly used by meth heads, caused a symptom called "cocain psychosis". This incident was not bizzare, and as I stated, there are over thirty cases of this symptom in collaboration with this drug JUST IN THIS AREA in the last six months. Also, I live in broward county, twelve minutes away from where the incident occurred. Its in my back yard, could have been my uncle who got attacked. Could have been MY BROTHER out skating. Maybe you in your safe little box don't need to see the reality of this situation, but I do. Besides this, there's no need for you to be rude if your not even going to read the post thoroughly. Have a disney day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, and alcohol, which was in the story of soddom and gommorrah, is a mind altering substance. Cannibalism was also mentioned. May your children know better than you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is beyond disturbing.. how would you even begin to .... gahh

TMI.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, the victim is still alive, however they are still unable to identify him.


----------



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

God rested on the 7th Day. On the 8th He threw a bunch of weirdos at Florida.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Also, the victim is still alive, however they are still unable to identify him.


Cannot imagine how he feels.. and I read on a news report that he is also homeless and in his 60s or so. Not sure how true that is.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Yup. white, male, sixties, medium build. When I looked over the evidence photos (don't ask) you could still see his mustache. They're pretty sure he's homeless, but they still aren't sure who he is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I've seen this one... How about this (from today): N.J. Man Throws Own Intestines at Police | fox4kc.com 

What can I say... Drugs is exactly what it is... 

SR, from what I read looks like LSD was "fake". Those substances when something is off can do some very VERY weird things with the human brain.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Drugs and mental illness, especially when combined, can create some very unnatural behavior in humans.

Having a history of working around criminals, many of whom were suffering from some sort of psychosis, has enlightened me to just what people are capable of doing to themselves and to others.

I could share stories that would make your blood curdle, some of them are just as bad or worse than the story in the news.

This isn't a new thing, like SR said, drugs have been a problem for millenia and bizarre behavior due to drugs and/or mental illness has been around for as long as humans have.

Yes, it is more prevalent now than it was 200 years ago, but it's not quite as common as the news would have us believe.

Unless your brothers are already involved in the lifestyle that would lead them to be in contact with people such as these, then they are at no greater risk than the other billions of normal people in the world.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

The moral of the story here, kids, is DON'T DO DRUGS! :lol: :hide:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BubblesBlue said:


> The moral of the story here, kids, is DON'T DO DRUGS! :lol: :hide:


Not just kids I have to say, it's equally applicable to adults. Personally I think druggies are more scary and dangerous than, say, alcoholics (although the latter is a very bad addiction too, of course).


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

How about what daily life would have you believe? Do you know that one in every five americans has, or has a close relative who has a drug problem? Blessed be all of you who haven't had this as part of your daily lives, but when your porch is sometimes the haunt of strung out vagrants, its a little to in your face not to worry. Maybe where some people can afford to live, the druggies hide behind their cocktail parties and warmbloods, but MOST of the country lives in areas where you can get any bath tub backwoods brew you could ask for. 
I do wish to point out, over thirty reported cases of this symptom, with this drug in this area. Who knows how many more aren't reported, didn't have this symptom or had it witha different drug mixture? And only one of those reported cases made it to More than local news. It IS more prevalent than anybody would like to believe, and putting your blinders on isn't going to make it go away. Saying oh drugs have been around forever doesn't change the fact that they are KILLING innocent people NOW. In more ways and greater numbers than ever before. 
My brothers are both good boys, with good grades and good common sense. That doesn't mean they can't go for a walk and become a victim. It doesn't mean YOU can't go for a walk and become a victim. 
I don't own a pair of rose colored glasses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:lol: You should really stop and think before you start judging people that you don't know just because we don't see the world the same way.

With my background, family in law enforcement, and having spent 5+ years working security in a state correctional facility, I can confidently say that I probably know more about the types of people that are out there than you do.

However, I simply choose not to stew and fret and make myself sick worrying about things that I have zero control over. That doesn't mean that I am wearing rose colored glasses or that I live in a state of denial, I just don't see the sense in giving myself an ulcer worrying about what "might" happen. Sure, I think about it and I plan for it, but there is absolutely no point in having panic attacks about something that may never happen.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Ugh, i used to live in Broward Analisa. Hubby and I moved 2 years ago and couldnt have made a better decision. I heard about this the day it happened and I can not believe it! Florida is a %[email protected]# hole to begin with, and I wanted no part of raising my child there. 
This is absolutely terrifying. To add to the other person who psoted about the man throwing his intestines, check this out...
http://www.inquisitr.com/30950/horrific-mother-kills-eats-baby-in-texas/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I don't own a pair of rose colored glasses.


Neither do I, but I don't go around promoting hysteria or looking down my nose at people who don't hold the same opinions. You're really starting to show your true colors here. 

You're coming across as sooo much better than the rest of us in all your threads, especially when people aren't slobbing praise all over you. :?

If you want to constantly look for the bad in life and believe yourself to be more sainted than everyone else, that's your business. Just don't expect the rest of the populace to help you polish your halo, or buy into your crappy outlook on life and people.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

what I don't get is... Why were they naked?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Farm, they're not saying, but my suspicions are that the two men were probably getting sexually intimate when the drugged out one went ballistic.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Speed, that is not the case at all. The attacker was already naked walking along the mcarthur causeway. He spotted this homeless man in the shade under the causeway and began attacking him. The video from the newspaper factory's cameras show the attacker dragging the man out from the shade and ripping his clothes off him. He then crouches down and begins eating the mans face.

The sad thing is, if someone had reported the naked man walking, this could have been avoided. But in Miami, seeing things like a naked man walking, or an attack on another person is the norm. You can even see a cyclist and car drive by as he is eating the other man and neither stopped. not saying I would necessarily stop either, but the attack went on 18 minutes before cops arrived.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

They've actually identified the man who was attacked and believe it was just a chance meeting. Accordings to reports the drugged man ripped the other man's clothes off then proceeded to attack him. I would not think they were being sexually intimate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Could be, Kayella. 

But it's not unheard of for homeless folks to have sexual relations, which was the only reason I could think for them both being naked.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is the video where you can see the attack taking place in the bottom left corner. 
http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/05/29/2822971/new-video-shows-more-grisly-detail.html


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> what I don't get is... Why were they naked?


I'm not even going to imagine WHY!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I am absolutely terrified of clicking that link. :hide:


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

kitten, speed- go to the bottom of page 2- i answered that for you. and even posted a video of it taking place. LOL The naked man ripped the homesless guys clothes off and began eating him.

ETA: Bubbles, the video is from a high rise newspaper station. It is neither gory, nor offensive. You can just barely make out what is taking place.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Remember kids, there's a reason it's called 'dope'. :-x


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Gee, thanks speed racer for your judgment of my character. You know nothing about me or my true colors. I wasn't aware that having an opinion on something made me better or worse than anyone else. If you don't like my posts, stay the hell off my threads. 
I'm neither preaching hysteria, nor doubting anybody else's experience or knowledge of "these kind of people". I live where they live, I eat where they eat, some of them are my friends. 
I'm simply stating, this is a problem. A scary one when its on your front door, one that more people should be less complacent about. one that effects everyone, whether your sitting in some ball room or under a damned bridge. Its not hysteria, for some of us its life. for those of us with friends that use, this hits home hard, and it is a big deal. 

Has anybody found out if they've identified the victim or released his identification?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

So there you go again, implying and assuming things about us that you couldn't possibly know. Implying and assuming that we don't have friends/family that use, that we don't live in a bad part of town, that we don't have any contact at all with people who are dangerous.

Implying that we are all complacent about our surroundings and our lives because we don't run around saying "ZOMG, the world is so scary, people are so scary, things are so horrible, what's going to happen, what if I end up a victim, what do I do???" really does say more about you than it does about us.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

There Is in no way an assumption there that you don't know or don't live or whatevr. Hence, the use of "those of us" 
And "some of us". Your taking offense to generalities is not my problem. Assuming that I'm freaking out over this is just as bad as what your accusing me of doing. I put this thread up to discuss what happened, and open conversation on the incline and intensity of the chemicals available for todays "consumers". I don't live my life in fear, or stress over potentially being a victim. I keep safety precautions with me at all times, its just self preservation. I feel strongly about drug use and its effects on the world, not just me or my area. Fighting the incline of drug related crime is something I'm passionate about. If generalities and passion upsets you I am very sorry. I haven't judged any of you, and in fact don't care to. 
If you'd rather judge than understand, that's your prerogative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you wanted to open an educational thread about the effects of drugs on people and society as a whole, then perhaps you should have re-thought your first post so that it would sound less like a scared child and more like an adult that wanted to educate people about and/or discuss the dangers of drug use and how common it is becoming.

This VV, to me, sounds exactly like what you are claiming you are not, which is afraid and frantic.



AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I find this absolutely terrifying. My little brothers live in a world where people can actually take something that can turn them into a monster. Soddom and gamorrah anyone?


I'm all for discussing the state of the world in an educated and rational way, but that was not the way that this thread was started.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> kitten, speed- go to the bottom of page 2- i answered that for you. and even posted a video of it taking place.


Yeah, I posted before reading your comment. Disgusting. Poor guy (the homeless one)!


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

as for why the attacker was naked, the theory thus far is that the drugs had caused his body to basically bake internally, and that many people who go into these drug induced crazes often rip their clothes off in an attempt to cool off. 

i was reading other related articles about incidents such as these and it is not the first time this has happened in Miami. this is likely the worst though. One man (earlier this year i believe) had reported that he was attacked by a naked man who was trying to bite his neck and rip off his clothes. could definitely be caused by the same drug.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Curious what kind of high these people get that makes them want to take this stuff. I would assume a person would go into some kind of "other reality" where what "is" happening in the "real world" is so far away they can't even see it. Perhaps to escape the terrors of their sober life. Interesting.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

AP, its people like you who give Christians a bad rep...

You aren't the only one with brothers (or younger siblings) who can get into this crap. And I hate to break it to you, but drugs have been around for a LONG time.. and I personally think they were just as accessible (if not more so) when they were first created as they are now. You have every right to be worried that something bad could happen but that doesn't mean that no one else is concerned just because they aren't visibly freaking out and making comparisons to the Bible that aren't even there. 

Speed, the reason the attacker was naked was thought to be because he was baking internally and his reaction to cool down was to strip off his clothes. At least thats what I read on one of the articles about it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I know what 'baking internally' feels like; I have hot flashes! I've often felt like tearing off my clothes and lying on a block of ice nekkid in front of a fan! :rofl:

Yes, this guy was obviously under the influence of something extremely potent, but it's also been stated that he didn't have the best mental state to start with. Mental disorder + drugs = crazy and dangerous.

However, that doesn't mean we need to barricade ourselves and loved ones in our homes, and act as if the Apocalypse is upon us. Being smart, taking precautions, and living our lives is the only way to go. If I had the mindset that every time I left the house something horrible was going to happen to me, I'd be an emotional wreck. Bad stuff happens all the time. Doesn't mean we have to live in fear and give in to hysteria and hyperbole.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Insanity is insanity, it's just made worse by the use of drugs. 

This news story is shocking, but at the same time I think it's only getting as much press as it is because of the zombie apocalypse stuff that's been a popular joke lately. There are terrible things that happen in the world every single day.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Is it not terrifying that someone you love could become a victim of these drugs or a user of these drugs? Is it not terrifying to think that this could happen on YOUR back door or to YOUR family? I don't want to live in a world like that, and while no, I don't go around cowering or hiding, I believe a healthy awareness and yes fear, are two things that are going to stop things like this from happening again. 
Also, as you've so eloquently informed me, I don't need to educate anyone one on any of this, if simply for the fact that I don't need to be judged for my feelings or opinions on the subject. This thread was for DISCUSSION, not education. If you have something to say about the incident, or a subject on this thread, I'd appreciate it. Otherwise, show me the same respect I'm showing you, and keep your opinions of me and what I "sound like" to yourself. 

I can't imagine what that guys life is going to be like from here on out, if he pulls through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Your brother could also walk into the street and get hit by a bus tomorrow. Life has risks.. and being educated is a great step in helping them to realize that drugs are bad. Im going to assume its a safe bet that most people on drugs were not forced to take them. And the chances of being attacked by someone who is on them is pretty darn slim (unless you hang out with a bunch of druggies).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Based on one of your earlier threads, you're a supposed recovering junkie yourself. I'd think that would make you MORE able to handle what life throws at you, not be a cowering mess and seeing havoc on every corner.

Most of those who are recovering addicts don't go around looking for the sky to fall. They tend to generally be grateful for the life they've been given back, and vow to live it to the fullest. Very few of them scream doom and gloom at every news story.

I've been involved with addicts; some as family members, and others as friends and lovers. Those who have gone on to recovery are some of the happiest, most pleasant people I've ever known. Those who haven't are the ones who are miserable, hate life, and see nothing but the bad.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Most of those who are recovering addicts don't go around looking for the sky to fall. They tend to generally be grateful for the life they've been given back, and vow to live it to the fullest. Very few of them scream doom and gloom at every news story.


How many do recover though? From what I've read those on "hard" drugs have slim chance of full recovery. I'm going OT here, BTW, it's not really related to the situation itself.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Is it not terrifying that someone you love could become a victim of these drugs or a user of these drugs? Is it not terrifying to think that this could happen on YOUR back door or to YOUR family? I don't want to live in a world like that, and while no, I don't go around cowering or hiding, I believe a healthy awareness and yes fear, are two things that are going to stop things like this from happening again.


No one can force them to take drugs really.. in the end it is up to the user/potential user. You can educate your family and friends, but they will make their own decisions. I have family and friends wrapped up in drugs, but I don't dwell in fear or try to scare others over it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's no such thing as a completely recovered addict, Val. They're always going to be in a state of recovery, and that goes for alcohol as well as the harder stuff. 

Yes, the recidivism rate is staggering, but for every 10 that don't make it, there are still 1 or 2 that do. To me, even 1 person who successfully beats an addiction is a win.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

The only thing I can sy to OP- you are in the wrong state if this stuff is so surprising to you. I lived in south Florida almost my entire life. It was bad when I was a teenager and just got worse. Yes, this is a terrible tragedy. A grusome reality check. But walk into any night club in Ft Lauderdale or south Beach, someone in that club is on drugs, usually quite a few people.

It is horrible to believe that you become numb to this type of thing, and I guess you truly don't, but I have learned to take it all with a grain of salt. Florida is a $#~! hole. I moved away from the madness. Do drugs exist elsewhere? Absolutely, but not nearly like they did in florida. OT but the one thing that amazed me between FL and NC was just from watching the news. Florida was murder after murder, rape, assults, car jackings- there wasn't even time on the local news to go over anything 'good' happening in the area.

Or if there was some type of festival, the headline would read "Festival to support artists leaves 2 dead and 1 fighting for their lives." "School bully taught a lesson, went back and pulled a gun on his classmate." In NC you hear about the robbery, and the kidnapping, and the fires. Murders are not 5 headlines a night. They have time to go over the positive things going on in the metro area." What goes on in florida sucks. Its sick, its sad, but it is not as prevalent everywhere. Do yourself and your health a favor, leave that crazy place and find something more suitable for you.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never been a fan of Florida, especially the ocean side. The gulf side is a lot quieter, but the decent weather and proximity to Cuba and the Keys is always going to bring the bad stuff to the mainland.

Gangsters and oldsters; the most prevalent of Florida's residents!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just really don't understand why someone would take drugs in the first place..... :/

And this is some new drug? I mean why the heck even make any new drugs. There are enough freaky deaky drugs out there to satisfy the crazies. 

Just really stupid and that poor man who was attacked. Naked or not, young or old.. he didn't deserve that.

I usually don't judge people like this but.. I really don't think it's justifiable to take drugs and then harm someone.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, the recidivism rate is staggering, but for every 10 that don't make it, there are still 1 or 2 that do. To me, even 1 person who successfully beats an addiction is a win.


Yes, recidivism is what I meant. I'm afraid statistics is worth than 1 per 10, but I agree that even 1 in 20 (30, 40) IS a win. 

I've read that in some countries there are camps that bring druggies back "hard way" (no medications, just work-work-work). Works great for some of those people, but some are broke mentally after such a "treatment".


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> There's no such thing as a completely recovered addict, Val. They're always going to be in a state of recovery, and that goes for alcohol as well as the harder stuff.


Cigarettes too! Any addiction really. (coming from a smoker). 





AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Is it not terrifying that someone you love could become a victim of these drugs or a user of these drugs? Is it not terrifying to think that this could happen on YOUR back door or to YOUR family? I don't want to live in a world like that, and while no, I don't go around cowering or hiding, I believe a healthy awareness and yes fear, are two things that are going to stop things like this from happening again.


There is not one single thing that can stop this from happening again. 
The world is an ugly place, in fact the more you know, the uglier it is. 
If you are so freaked out I would recommend not bringing your own kids into the world - and maybe working with at risk kids who could potentially turn out to be the crazy. 

I'd bet my life someone probably many people knew this person was unbalanced before this event happened. I'd also bet my life that not too terribly many people did anything about that. I'd also guess that before he was a totally batsh1t adult, he was a damaged young man - when he was not threatening and people could have reached out to him. 

How many parents know 'troubled' kids at their kids schools? A good number. How many do something, offer support, anything - not many.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

> =AnalisaParalyzer;1524091
> If you don't like my posts, stay the hell off my threads.


Easy now, Analisa.



> I live where they live, I eat where they eat


YIKES!!!



Sorry Analisa, I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well let me just grab my shot gun here....

*goes and baracades self in house preparing for zombie apocalypse* :wink: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dooommmeedd! We're all doomed! They want our braynz!!!

Dang it, is it too late to read Pride and Prejudice and Zombies?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Been there, read that.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AlexS said:


> Cigarettes too! Any addiction really. (coming from a smoker).


Alex, my dad promised my mom to quit smoking (he started smoking in school) when I'll be born. He stopped that very day and never smoked ever since (for many years already). So I think the full recovery is possible if the person is very strong-minded and willing. :wink:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Absolutely Val, any addict can beat any addiction if they choose to. It's complicated though, they have to have a reason for wanting to that is stronger than the addiction - heck many addicted moms can't stop using to get their kids back.


----------



## vitbay (Feb 16, 2012)

..


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow, and there I was thinking that Florida was the 'go to' holiday destination in the US, bar New York and Vegas. 
*crosses it off holiday list*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Kayty, just come on over to Tx. I know of a couple really nice beaches on a lake, plus a place to ride some pretty good horses if you wanted.

Zombie free guarantee :wink:.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You'll be okay in Disney World, Kayty. If there were any drug addled cannibals when I was there, they were well hidden.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Isn't Texas only dirt, spikey cactuses (cacti?) and tumble weeds? Oh, and with a lizard called Rango that wears clinky spurs and protects the towns? 

To be honest, you guys all make me want to visit the US. I'm not a city girl and have no desire what so ever to visit NY or LV. All the photo's and threads about riding for hours through mountains and paddocks... it makes me so jealous! There is nowhere hear for that kind of riding  
And no zombies either for that matter, no big foots, nothing exciting in South Aussie!!!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> You'll be okay in Disney World, Kayty. If there were any drug addled cannibals when I was there, they were well hidden.


 Old creey men in Disney costumes wanting to hug you? Noooooo thank you!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: @ the creepy old men in Disney costumes!

Some parts of Tx are like that. Mine, not so much :wink:.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats it, I'm packing my bags and booking the next flight out of here to Texas, can you pick me up at the airport please?! Absolutely beautiful! I do adore my dressage, but I would love to have a sit in a western saddle and go for a ride through country like that Smrobs, its just stunning


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Bath salts are no joke. I wouldnt know personally (and thankfully never will) but i watched a documentary about them and i heard this fathers story about his son who started doing bath salts. The father was saying how he was in the kitchen when his son walked in and seemed to be not-there, then proceeded to tell his father "daddy i cant do this anymore" and repeated himself over and over. The father stopped cooking dinner and walked over to his son and asked if he was alright. As the father told the story, he started choking up (as i did too) and he then proceeded to tell how his son grabbed the kitchen knife and slit his own throat right in front of him. The father rushed him to the hospital where he was stitched up and eventually sent home. As soon as they got home the son went to his room to rest. Later on in the day the dad said he went to go check on his son who he figuered was sleeping and the son hung himself... 

Im sure how i explained the story is not nearly as sad as the documentary since you cant see the expressions on the fathers face and see the damage its done to him emotionally. 

Ill see if i can find the documentary..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Kayty, if you are going to the US, go to the Pacific Northwest; Oregon especially! Born and raised there, it is beautiful. 

As for zombies, I will see you in the bathroom under-sink cabinet with my tinfoil hat!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

RSS - I'll have to google it for photos  I would love to go to Europe, thats a big one on my go to list as I have family over there in Holland. From Holland I want to see Italy, France, Germany and definitely head up to Sweden and Switzerland if I have enough cash to do so. 

Once I get Europe out of the way, America will be next on my list, and I have a few forumites that I'll need to visit along the way!! If you've got open land, not suburbs and cities, I'll be there


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Graphic picture comes with this.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Bubbles, I saw that and the video of it that's available online. Rough stuff. 


Kayty, I just spent a week in Maine. The most beautiful place I have ever been to!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Is that a genuine article and genuine virus, or some sily post on Twitter with no backing to it? Because if thats right, a highly contagious virus that essentially turns you into a zombie (eating human flesh, eats your internal organs, skin etc.) is more worrying than taking some bad drugs and getting on a crazed zombie high!!

AlexS, that is a gorgeous photograph. Makes me want to go and jump in that lake!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's obviously a hoax, Kayty. If there WAS a virus like that, the CDC would be doing back flips, the President would have declared a state of emergency, and we'd be under martial law. The whole country would be under quarantine. I call bull pucky.

No matter where you visit in the US, as long as you stay out of the cities, there's enough diversity of terrain that you should be quite satisfied wherever you go. It's a big country, and we have a lot of open land and spectacular scenery.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Why do I get a forbid fascination for these stories? I hate it but I need to know every detail.
It really is as bad as anything can get, it turns my stomache. Anyway, nice thoughts now, strawberries, sunny days on the beach, snowboarding in the alps. **** its not helping!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bobby Lee said:


> Anyway, nice thoughts now, strawberries, sunny days on the beach, snowboarding in the alps. **** its not helping!!!


Girls in bikinis on horseback?


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Girls in bikinis on horseback?


Well done, that's done it ;-)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Kayty said:


> Old creey men in Disney costumes wanting to hug you? Noooooo thank you!!!!


C'mon, some are not that old! 

I went to Disney World (in FL) once (among other places), and frankly I liked it the least out of everything. Was a waste of money for me (oh, well, I'm not a kid either though).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I enjoyed Disney World, but then, I'm way past bar hopping and picking up buff young men for a romp. :wink:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

There was another one in nj. Not sure how recent, but its another "zombie". 

Bunch of cow pigs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope, not a 'zombie', but definitely mentally disturbed. He stabbed himself, and while he didn't try to eat any of his own body parts, he _did_ throw part of his intestines at the cops. *None* of the news stories said he was on anything.

He's in critical condition in the hospital, but the doctors have said he should be able to survive. Probably needs to be in a mental institution, though. I feel sorry for the guy. It's pretty obvious he needs help he hasn't been getting, and saying he's an 'fing cow pig' is hardly what I'd call showing Christian charity. 

Not everyone who does crazy stuff is on drugs. I really wish people would give up this 'zombie' hysteria. It's ludicrous and not helping the situation.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> There was another one in nj. Not sure how recent, but its another "zombie".


AP, you are behind. I posted about NJ in this very thread yesterday. And I agree with SR, it's NOT about zombies or drugs, it's about people having mental issues, sometime very strong ones, and reasons could be ANY. 

My officemate (the nicest person who helped me a lot in my 1st year in university not asking anything in return) had a mental "explosion" (for the lack of a good word), after several weeks of very hot weather living in apartment without a/c and finding out his old car (he loved) was stolen. What he did was NOT violent per say or a danger to anyone, but he ruined his scientific career (he spent 6 years for to get a degree). All of us were very upset and tried to help him. And NO he was NOT on drugs. 

So how about a little bit of compassion and understanding for such people?!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> So how about a little bit of compassion and understanding for such people?!


No kidding. Yeah I feel sorry for the poor man that was attacked, but I feel so sorry for those who's brain had something go wrong and went to crazed animal behavior. 
The people I'm most disgusted in? The ones you can see in the clip that just go on by for the 18 minute attack and don't do a thing.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, Val and Diesel. 

Instead of ranting on and on about drugs and the people who might take them, what about common, human decency? Getting physically involved could have been dangerous considering the situation, but why didn't someone at least TRY to do something instead of just turning a blind eye? Those are the people who disgust me the most.

Besides, I'd think someone who is a recovering addict themselves, as well as claiming mental and physical abuse by others, would have a_ little_ more compassion for the mentally ill and those on drugs.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Remember you gotta detach the head from the body.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Bobby Lee said:


> Remember you gotta detach the head from the body.


That's vampires, not zombies. With zombies, you just have to blow their brains out. Don't you know _anything?_ You'll get eaten first, I can tell. :wink:


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

My mom is in nursing school and she tells me all about her patients who shoot up bath salts. It's horrid, although before this, it was always just horrific stories of it destroying their insides, etc.... never actually going crazy. I guess this is an especially nasty type...


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

On another note, has anyone else read 'The Zombie Survival Guide'?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

The guy who sits next to me is reading it. He likes it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> That's vampires, not zombies. With zombies, you just have to blow their brains out. Don't you know _anything?_ You'll get eaten first, I can tell. :wink:


No, no, vampires need a wooden stake through the heart or is it a silver bullet? That could be werewolves though. Oh god I need to brush up on this stuff. I don't wanna be eaten.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

With vampires, put a wooden stake through the heart, stuff their mouth with garlic, and cut off the head. Sunlight will do them in, too. Don't believe that sparkly vampire garbage you read.

Werewolves are deathly allergic to silver, but cutting off their heads will also kill them. Unlike vampires, they're fine in sunlight.

If you cut off a zombie's head, it can still come after you. You gotta blow out their brains first. Sunlight does nothing to them, either.

Once you've incapacitated them, torching the remains is always a good way to dispose of them completely.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> With vampires, put a wooden stake through the heart, stuff their mouth with garlic, and cut off the head. Sunlight will do them in, too. Don't believe that sparkly vampire garbage you read.
> 
> Werewolves are deathly allergic to silver, but cutting off their heads will also kill them. Unlike vampires, they're fine in sunlight.
> 
> ...


Thank god someone on this forum knows what they're talking about! Lol


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

soenjer55 said:


> On another note, has anyone else read 'The Zombie Survival Guide'?


No but I've read World War Z


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> With vampires, put a wooden stake through the heart, stuff their mouth with garlic, and cut off the head. Sunlight will do them in, too. Don't believe that sparkly vampire garbage you read.
> 
> Werewolves are deathly allergic to silver, but cutting off their heads will also kill them. Unlike vampires, they're fine in sunlight.
> 
> ...


For Zombies it all depends on what era and what "breed" of zombie's we're talking about. Modern day "virus" zombies will be done in with a head shot; they don't feel pain but if you shoot off some limbs or managed to take out a leg then you can usually escape them just fine. They're only dangerous when they run 

-Left 4 Dead master-


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I suggest it. It's got about everything you could ever need to know about zombie survival.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

AND, don't forget to protect yourself from the zombie dogs. They'll chew your face off, too (once they get done chewing on their own leg)'.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> AND, don't forget to protect yourself from the zombie dogs. They'll chew your face off, too (once they get done chewing on their own leg)'.


But zombeh puppies are so cwute!!! :lol:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> If you cut off a zombie's head, it can still come after you. You gotta blow out their brains first. Sunlight does nothing to them, either.


That never made me sense to me as zombies are dead - so you get rid of them by killing them. Killing an already dead thing? 


Anyway if there are zombies coming for us all, I don't plan to try to survive. I've seen the movies it never ends well. Life's enough of a battle, I am not fighting through death too - nope I'd get bitten early and turn.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Zombies aren't always dead. If you get bitten you turn, just like werewolves.

I'm not coming back as a zombie. I'll pour kerosene over myself, light it, then blow my own brains out.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Ditto. I'd put up a good fight but if i see an end to my means, i will gladly kill myself before being mauled and turning. Same goes for my family. Sad but true.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Zombies aren't always dead. If you get bitten you turn, just like werewolves.
> 
> I'm not coming back as a zombie. I'll pour kerosene over myself, light it, then blow my own brains out.


If I became a zombie I wouldn't let it change my life. Except for the eating people bit. And I'd probably think about slowing it down work wise.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Ditto. I'd put up a good fight but if i see an end to my means, i will gladly kill myself before being mauled and turning. Same goes for my family. Sad but true.


You guys, show some spirit. I wouldn't let it change my life. Sure I'd probably eat more human flesh, and wind it down at work, but otherwise no difference.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry mailed multiple times


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> For Zombies it all depends on what era and what "breed" of zombie's we're talking about. Modern day "virus" zombies will be done in with a head shot; they don't feel pain but if you shoot off some limbs or managed to take out a leg then you can usually escape them just fine. They're only dangerous when they run
> 
> -Left 4 Dead master-


On Xbox?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Maryland college student charged with killing, eating man's brain, heart - baltimoresun.com

FML it's working it's way to NY ahhh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Media hysteria :clap:

What will people do when scientists in their demonic state discover how to reanimate dead tissue; ie a whole body?

We live in an age of decay... cannot say I am surprised or shocked by all of the "mental illness" and drug use. I am saddened, though. 

Glad I tend to stay in my nice little apartment


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I really wish people would give up this 'zombie' hysteria. It's ludicrous and not helping the situation.


I agree.. it just... makes it all seem like a joke. Some really messed up stuff happened and giving it any kind of "props" is completely inappropriate.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I agree.. it just... makes it all seem like a joke. Some really messed up stuff happened and giving it any kind of "props" is completely inappropriate.


Oops look out the fun police ;-)

Sorry couldn't resist!!!:lol:

Now lighten up a bit.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

When people eating other people becomes something to laugh about, I'll be the first one to do it.

Till then? Not a chance.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

I think it's just how some people comprehend this kind of stuff. Me included! I'm sure no one would laugh at this if they were there, just a coping mechanism that kicks in.
If I really contemplated it it would drive me mad, that's all Sky.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, it's called gallows humor. 

I'm not making fun of either incident, but I do think the thread title itself is silly and borderline hysterical, so the posters couldn't_ help_ devolving the thread into the best way to kill actual zombies. :wink:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That story creeps me out beyond words. I can't even comprehend how someone could want to do that to another person.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone not seen Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

I used to work for a government agency. And they had a zombie simulator that would take different scenarios and predict the spread of Zombies. It was used as a learning tool.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Bobby Lee said:


> On Xbox?


1 and 2, baby. >8) Zombie killing champ over here.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

So I haven't read ALL of the replys.. but what I'm getting from the last of this topic is that I need to start practicing my zombie killing techniques on my husband's xbox????

On another note.. and it could have been said before... I am in no way going to begin to think the lines of "what is the world coming too??" with this type of thing. He is by no means any different than Charles Manson, Vince Li, Jeffrey Dahmer, ect. Have we all run scared for the remainder of our lives from other "troubled" individuals? No. Have we any reason to fear walking down the road in case some random naked person wants to eat out faces? no. Chances are if we see a random naked person heading our way we are going to do our best to get away asap anyway... well I know I would anyway.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Zombies?
Well, at least they're not blaming Marilyn Manson for this one.
Tee hee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Bobby Lee said:


> Has anyone not seen Shaun of the Dead?


Loved that movie!

This story does completely creep me out too. While I may be fascinated with zombie movies...I had no desire to click on that video footage from Miami.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

TristaJean said:


> Zombies?
> Well, at least they're not blaming Marilyn Manson for this one.
> Tee hee.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is still time! Give it a few days for them to start his car to the sounds of The Beautiful People blasting out on the cd player


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Maple said:


> There is still time! Give it a few days for them to start his car to the sounds of The Beautiful People blasting out on the cd player


They blame Marilyn Manson for everything. He's actually a very intelligent and moral person.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> 1 and 2, baby. >8) Zombie killing champ over here.


Me too. Perhaps a game night is on the cards! Anyone else?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Kayella said:


> They blame Marilyn Manson for everything. He's actually a very intelligent and moral person.


He's from Ohio. As a fellow Buckeye, I gotta say the state's so boring the people have to be interesting


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't blame Marilyn Manson for anything. Considering he's just a singer, who's the crazy one for thinking he had any influence on people for whom reality isn't an issue?


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Maple said:


> Chances are if we see a random naked person heading our way we are going to do our best to get away asap anyway.


Speak for yourself lol.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, if the random naked person is Jonny Depp, Kurt Russell, Colin Ferrell, or George Clooney, I ain't gettin' outta the way!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Old creey men in Disney costumes wanting to hug you? Noooooo thank you!!!!


Yes!!! THIS! So much so..I hate hugging the characters! Creepers! Like "It puts the lotion on it's skin!"

*shudder*

This thread has made me laugh the whole time..


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> AND, don't forget to protect yourself from the zombie dogs. They'll chew your face off, too (once they get done chewing on their own leg)'.


I saw this picture yesterday. And then after work I drove to the yard. I was in my car and pulled over to let another car pass me coming the opposite direction (some old English roads get real tight). And the car ahead wouldn't move, I waited, waited then started flashing them. As the car drove past me there was this old lady, and she looked really mad at me. I have no idea why??? But she wound down here window and was shouting at me. And normally I'd have flicked the finger or said something colourful. But I just froze with a stupid grin on my face because she looked just like that picture. Don't get me wrong she may have been a sweet old lady, but she was angry, lips all pulled back, really bad teeth, there was a kind of look in her eyes I can only describe as vacant, and they were black. All I could think was don't bite me! And after she'd driven past very very slowly I swear I did a little phew that was close kind of thing to myself.


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

cant resist!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Zombie lions....


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Gotta admit... I laughed..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

All I can say is that dude is lucky he didn't get shot running around like that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wonder who'll be laughing when somebody shoots that fool's ***!


That guy is pure idiot.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes he is! I mean, what on earth would even make him THINK that it'd be cool to run around like that? Yeah, it's funny..but extremely stupid.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Could it have anything to do with top notch TV shows like "Jackass"?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Who knows.. I am guilty of watching that show/movies though.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

S1ht. That could have been me Saturday night! , but I don't remember.


----------

